

MotoGoogle fallout - Opinions abound on the Motorola acquisition - wspruijt
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2011/08/motogoogle_fall.html

======
angdis
What I would like to know is whether Google is actually getting into hardware
manufacturing operations? It is not clear from the articles if motorola mobile
was using contract manufacturers for their hardware or not

They [motorola mobile] clearly owned huge facilities, did they still run the
manufacturing too?

